
Domainr - jwilliams
http://domai.nr/
======
tlrobinson
The del.icio.us style domain names are neat for a personal site or something,
but they're not very memorable (in terms of spelling and remembering where the
dots are), and thus not good for a commercial site. Even Delicious ended up
coughing up the hundreds of thousands or millions of dollars for
delicious.com.

Edit: also, this tool isn't very accurate, it reports lots of domains as
available when they really aren't.

~~~
eurokc98
Agree on the accuracy issue, tried 3 different domains, all showed as
available and none were.

I have used instantdomainsearch.com in the past with some success for tld's,
roughly similar idea but has been around for a long time.

~~~
zain
Me too.

Just to test it out, I entered in my name (zain). It suggested <http://za.in/>
and said it was available. I was ecstatic!

But, sadly, no, it was wrong. "whois za.in" says NOT FOUND, but I can't find a
single .in registrar who says it is available. Bummer.

------
ydnar
Thanks for the kind words on the UI. We spent a lot of time on that. I guess
you could say we were inspired by Google Maps—they got the UI right first,
then fixed the incomplete data, bad directions and brought it up to feature
parity with Yahoo and MapQuest.

------
schapman
This is a killer interface. If it gets the behind the scenes stuff problems,
others have already mentioned here, taken care of, it will get used a lot.

~~~
jbm
^ Ditto, I was very impressed at the interface (if not at the problems with
getting domain names that I couldn't register).

I'm rooting for you guys.

------
jm4
How about a more descriptive headline? You would probably get a lot more
clicks if you gave people at least a hint about what is behind this link. If
submitters can't take an extra few seconds to write a few descriptive words
why should anyone take the time to look at what they've posted? I was tempted
to flag this before I saw how many comments are here.

~~~
auston
I don't know anyone who would be on HN and _NOT_ understand what a website
called domainr does...

~~~
jm4
Fine. You could say it obviously has something to do with domain names. But,
what exactly? Why should I bother using Domainr instead of searching using my
preferred registrar? Surely, there must be something compelling enough to
warrant such a site in the first place. It's pretty thin if it has to be sold
with only a lame, cliche name. Is it too much to ask for at least a
descriptive sentence fragment?

------
vaksel
whats <http://is.ydnar.in> ?

~~~
Jem
ydnar appears to be "randy" backwards.

------
nuggien
There's really no benefit in having the message "This domain might be
available". It is either available or it isn't (at the time you displayed the
message anyways).

------
ph0rque
Nice, but too many "This domain’s availability is unknown".

~~~
jwilliams
Yeah - I'm not sure, but that seems to be when the registrar only allows third
level domains (e.g. Australia only allows .com.au/.net.au/etc - you can't
register blah.au)...

------
joetheplumber
Nice, but it kept telling me domains are available when they weren't

------
snorkel
ve/ry clev.er

------
evdawg
Wow they're really ripping the github design aren't they?

~~~
nuggien
Don't really see the "rip", but as far as simple web designs go, everyone
copies everyone else. How many variations of a banner/sidenav/main/footer
layouts can you really do?

